# my 4 month old baby



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

He is very pretty!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he is pretty! But ugh, I hate the greying gene!!! My boy was brown & white when he was a foal, he went through all the greying stages (steel grey, dappled, flea-bitten) but is now thoroughly boringly grey (aka white) *sigh*


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 6, 2010)

When I was 16 years old I lived in Texas and I had a dapple gray appaloosa with some small brown spots on her rump. I just loved her to pieces. It was the best time of my life. We won't get into how old I am now. When I think of her I just smile and laugh. I can remember spending all my spare time taking care of her and riding all over the place. I am sure you will have many happy memories too. enjoy


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww I love him! How adorable!


----------

